# Download a Set of Animal Crossing Computer Cursors / Mouse Pointers!



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Animal Crossing, so I made my cursor set Animal Crossing-themed! 
I made these myself, and these previews aren't great quality, but I promise the actual cursors look better if you try them out!

*Here are the previews!:*






(Green Leaf - Normal Select)





(Question Mark - Help Select)





(Thought Cloud - Working in Background / Busy)





(Yellow Leaf - Link Select)

*Downloads*:
If one download link doesn't work for you, try the other. 
**Right-Click > Save Link As, guys! These are DIRECT links.

*Direct Download from Google Docs*


*Direct Download from MediaFire*

*☺  NEW! ☺*
Digby and Isabelle cursors! Thanks to Puffy for the idea. 

(Previews)


Digby





Isabelle





You can download them from Mediafire if you click *Here*!​

Simple instructions are in the ReadMe text file. You can use them however you like! And if you have any other cursor suggestions for me to bring to life, feel free to bring it up! I'm not exactly taking requests, but if you come up with a good idea and I have the time, I'll make it, add it to the collection, and credit you for the idea!

I hope you enjoy these fun mouse cursors!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2013)

These look so cool! Definitely downloading these!


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> These look so cool! Definitely downloading these!



Awesome!  Feel free to let me know if you have any clever suggestions for more!


----------



## Blues (Aug 22, 2013)

A bit disorienting after having used the default for so long, but these rock!


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks so much, Blues! Yeah, the leaf is a little bulky looking, but you get used to it pretty fast. The hotspot is at 4, 3. So the tip of the leaf. For the other special ones, (0, 0).


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 22, 2013)

If only it wasn't complicated to have the cursor turn into a Bell Bag when you are clicking to buy something online. xD
That would make me laugh.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 22, 2013)

I really want to use them but it says that I can't access the page :/


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 22, 2013)

@Axeler137: That's strange... Don't worry, I'll upload the file elsewhere so that there are two links if one fails.

@JasonBurrows: That would be amazing. But it can't be done! xD


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

I had trouble finding the cursors? Do you need to extract them or something? I followed the instructions but when I was searching for the cursor pack, I couldn't find it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had trouble finding the cursors? Do you need to extract them or something? I followed the instructions but when I was searching for the cursor pack, I couldn't find it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, it worked  Definitely using this soon. I'll probably change it back when my dad arrives from work because he might not really know how to change it back XD


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 23, 2013)

They are .ani files located within the .zip. Otherwise there would be 4 separate downloads--One for each cursor. Since it's a pack, the one download includes them all. You'll need to extract the files within the .zip before you can use them. 

If your computer has a program that can extract from compressed files, right-click the cursor pack (labelled "Animal Crossing Pack.zip"), and there would be an option to extract the files there. 

If not, I recommend downloading a program called 7-Zip. All computers should have a program for this, it's practically a staple in the computer world. xD

For 7-Zip, you'd right-click the file, 7-Zip > Extract Here (or any other place you want to extract it, that's your choice)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit: glad you figured it out! Did you know that you can use them for your Animal Crossing blog, too? I see you have one in your signature! I certainly don't mind if you choose to make any of these your special website/blog cursor! This can be done as long as you have the html or CSS code.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, OK! I might use them for my Tumblr.


----------



## easpa (Aug 23, 2013)

These are really neat! I'll definitely give them a try at some point. Nice work! ^^


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm using them right now! This is great!


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the compliments, guys! Don't forget, if you have any suggestions for other cursors, feel free to say so! I can animate them with PNG quality, too! The possibilities are virtually limitless!


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmm...
Maybe an NPC themed one?
Like Nook would be the default/working in background, isabelle or digby would be the default and Timmy/Tommy would be used for something else! uwu


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Aug 23, 2013)

Sure! I can work on them on my next day off!


----------



## Andi-Infinity (Sep 6, 2013)

I just made a couple new cursors! They're of Isabelle and Digby! Check the first post for the previews and the download! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow! I love these, wish there was a way to change the text cursor for typing stuff!


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Dec 6, 2013)

Very creative!  Im impressed by this and wish you many kudos!


----------



## EyesOfGlass2999 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks this is an awesome pack ^-^ Using it right now.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 22, 2015)

love the isabelle one~
Can't wait to see more <3


----------



## matt (Dec 22, 2015)

Spam illegal downloads mayday mayday

- - - Post Merge - - -

They look rather nice


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh wow... this thread is from 2013! Sadly it looks like the creator left the site some time ago, but these cursors are great!


----------



## kelpy (Dec 22, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Oh wow... this thread is from 2013! Sadly it looks like the creator left the site some time ago, but these cursors are great!



looks like someone bumped it XD
that's okay! Glad I found it cause I got a great cursor out of it.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 11, 2017)

These are awesome! Are they worth a bump? I think so


----------

